
Mossberg: Tim Cook’s Apple Had a Great Decade but No New Blockbusters - jdkee
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/17/21026112/apple-tim-cook-iphone-watch-tv-decade-blockbusters-walt-mossberg
======
gigatexal
The AirPods might not be iPhone huge but I’d say they’re pretty huge for Apple

~~~
notafraudster
I think almost by definition nothing is iPhone huge, right? The iPhone is, I
would presume, the single most lucrative hardware product ever made by any
company ever. So that clearly can't be the barrier for "blockbuster".

I would have assumed the barrier for blockbuster is something more like the
iPad or iPod, which as the article notes, both Apple Watch and AirPods are.
Maybe you can argue both are less revolutionary or the product categories
simply in some sense "matter" less, maybe that's the point.

~~~
karmakaze
I'm not a pro-Apple person. I do think that the AirPods are a greater
breakthrough than we realize. Perhaps not in its current form, as was the
iPhone before the App Store, but later generations. It is the start of
ubiquitous (or natural) computing, even more so than the Apple Watch (iWatch?
I don't know). We'll be able to whisper commands and get real-time augmented
information (like translations of speech in other languages). The obvious next
part to this story is AR which has yet to hit the mainstream.

